# Compustar wont work



## compustarbroke (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't get any signal on my remote anymore. Removing the remote battery and installing again used to fix it but now it doesn't at all. When I try to put it in valet mode to reprogram I don't get headlight flashes only clicking sounds. Anyone knows how I could find the problem for the compustar unit?


----------

